# im new here



## Eddie Alvarez (Jul 23, 2011)

hello everybody im new here and looking to find as much as i can about Rolling Pigeons ... i am brooklyn ny and as of now im looking for area to put a small kit of Rollers so any help will be appreciated big time and i hope im welcome !


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey Eddie, welcome to Pigeon-Talk!


----------



## BACALA (Sep 13, 2009)

welcome Eddie...i used to live in b'klyn...theres still a couple of pet shops out there dedicated to pigeons only...down by coney island ave.and ave.x...flushing ave. by maspeth..and much more...


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

welcome you on fb


----------

